# My Lost In Space Jupiter 2 Theater



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is a quick montage of the progress I have been making.






Also take a look at this walkthrough video. The ribs all light up as well as the center ceiling ring and fan

You can also change their color to up to 200 different color combinations.






Take a look at some of the other videos showing various features.

Let me know what you think.


Cary


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

This is amazing! Do you have The Robot as well? Is this for public or private use?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Amazing indeed 

And this is yours, too. Love it!


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> Amazing indeed
> 
> And this is yours, too. Love it!


Yes

People can come and see it if they want to set up an appointment.

Cary


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Outstanding and all the effects are a treat to see. How long did it take?


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

So far it has been 8 months. We should be completely done a year from xmas.

We have decided to incorporate gaming Chairs into a wireless sound system. These chairs will be daisy chained. They include thx quality audio with subwoofers. 

They also have headphone output.

Cary


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

ok, now that you've ironed out the bugs ... when r u going to do mine?

lol!

oh yeah ... dude, that is freakin' amazing!!!!!

amk


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

annamarykahn said:


> ok, now that you've ironed out the bugs ... when r u going to do mine?
> 
> lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Update







Cary


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You got every detail of the Robot - amazing!


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Terra said:


> You got every detail of the Robot - amazing!



Mostly yes. I am sure there are diehard people that will find issues. We love him.

Another






Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Update.






C.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

More






C.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

We will be having the Mural paint first week of August.

Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

What do you guys think?

Cary


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

you sir, are my hero. And when I win the lottery, we will become best friends Im sure!!!


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone who lives in the Seattle are can come see it.

Cary


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

That is an amazing build! Are you a professional set designer by any chance? That room looks studio-ready! Well done.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Studio ready yes. Set designer no. Just a fan who has collected tons of reference material for many many years.

Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

OK guys. starting the Mural






Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

More







What do you guys think?

Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Working on the Radar area.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

I think you are insane and it is incredible and I hate you because I can't get one.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure how to respond to that.

Thanx?

LOL

Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Update






Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Update
















Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank You.

Should be completely done this time next year.

Cary


----------



## lovbyts (Oct 4, 2015)

DAMN impressive. Nice job. If you were married has your wife divorced you yet for spending so much time out in the garage? lol
My spidy senses are tingling after seeing this and realizing you are not far from me.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Update







Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually the Wifes Collection rivles my own


----------

